# Sears Lightweight Bicycle with Hydraulic Brakes



## samiskar (Mar 26, 2008)

I own a Sears 27 inch Lightweight Bicycle with Hydraulic Brakes. This 30 + year old bike is up for sale. It needs a lot of TLC. Will consider parting it out. Please message me if anyone is interested and I'll send pictures. Thanks. Steve


----------

